# Pics of cleaned shop, sheds and graded drive



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Here are some pics of the homestead today after I tidied up.









































































The only change is I moved the 2 Jd lawn tractors in with the other one


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now how does that saying go.."Sick mind clean shop or Sick mind dirty shop" 

Always nice to have lots clean floor space when working.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

VERY NICE!! And no oil spots on the floor of the shop!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sixbales.
"And no oil spots on the floor of the shop"

Also notice that for there a Harley,and that's how Harley mark its spot in the old days.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Well guys it's gotta be the camera work. There's a few oil marks for sure. Just making a part for the old sickle mower. Should be done today and test it out tomorrow. I'll post a pic when I'm done. Wish I had a harley. It's an old Vstar I bought new in 2000. Talk again soon guys. Mike


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

It's great to see a man that takes pride in his workmanship and his place. My hat's off to you!! Keep it up!!


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks sixbales. I see there are lots of like minded folk right here on the tractor forum. Pleasure dealing with all you gents


----------

